# does anyone know how to remove the glass for a mk3 golf



## hazd31 (Mar 23, 2008)

im breaking a mk3 golf. it has tinted windows and i want to remove them. does anybody know how?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know how to remove the glass for a mk3 golf (hazd31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazd31* »_im breaking a mk3 golf. it has tinted windows and i want to remove them. does anybody know how?

I am a bit confused by your question. I think our English is a bit different here on the opposite side of the Atlantic Ocean.
Are you wanting to remove the tinting, or the entire window? Aftermarket tinting is a film glued to the inside of your windows. What do you mean by "breaking" a Golf?


----------



## hazd31 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: does anyone know how to remove the glass for a mk3 golf (alpinweiss)*

hi yes soory. it is not our english in genral but probably just mine. i never seem to make sense. i would like to remove the entire window and windscreen.
thanks


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: does anyone know how to remove the glass for a mk3 golf (alpinweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinweiss* »_What do you mean by "breaking" a Golf?

Commonly referred to as "Parting a Golf" in the US english vocabulary. 
If you watched the television show Junkyard Wars they referred to being at "The Breakers" frequently. (They weren't referring to the hotel on Palm Beach). 
To remove the window, pull the door panel off, pull the window trim off, remove the two 10mm bolts that hold the window to the regulator, and with some finesse it should come out of the window tracks. 


_Modified by where_2 at 5:42 PM 3-29-2008_


----------

